# first time Creamed Honey



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The magic number is 57 degrees. Put it wherever you think the temperature will stay closest to that. Once the crystals are well established it should continue crystalizing unless the honey is sitting in the eighties or higher. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I would be getting it into your jars pretty quick and not leave it in your pail for toooo long. Once the starter gets mixed in it starts setting up and makes it a little slower to bottle if you wait tooo long... Good luck


----------

